# Doubling your Brain Power



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Be confident of your brain! lmao
Basically this video says that people second guess themselves way too much for fear of ridicule. When he elaborates on the ¨bolt¨ like thoughts, he means they are an alienation of who we truly are, sans the second thoughts we get. It´s all in the mind guys, it´s one big dilemma we need to decipher to achieve our own happiness. If we can stick to our true identity and stop second guessing everything, if we found a greater power-strength in that we´d be much happier  We need to learn how to approach things more positively in all different aspects, intelligently. This is my opinion of the videos. I´d like to read some of yours...


----------

